# [Plasma] disparition des icones après update

## guill73

bonjour,

après un 

```
emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse @world
```

j'ai de gros problème d'affichage dans KDE (plasma) :

toutes les icones ont disparues des applications KDE : 

dans le menu de lancement, dans konqueror, dolphin, okular....

mais elles sont encore là dans pcmanfm (mais pas dans pcmanfm-qt)

le profil utilisé est 

```
default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma 
```

Si quelqu'un a un début de piste, il recevra toute ma gratitude...

Guillaume

EDIT

Je précise que j'ai déjà essayé (sans succès) les propositions https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1045362-highlight-plasma+icons.html

quand je lance konqueror en console, j'obtiens un très grand nombre de messages

```
QPainter::setOpacity: Painter not active

QPainter::begin: Paint device returned engine == 0, type: 2

QPainter::setCompositionMode: Painter not active

QPixmap::scaled: Pixmap is a null pixmap
```

----------

## El_Goretto

Bonjour guill73.

Peux-tu s'il te plaît mettre le titre de ton thread au bon format? (cf le thread en post-it ** COMMENT POSTER ET OBTENIR DE L'AIDE ? ** qui amène à celui-ci).

----------

## guill73

OUPS !

Désolé, c'est corrigé.

Cordialement,

----------

## sebB

Peux-tu tester avec en te connectant avec un autre utilisateur voir si ca marche.

Tu aurais la liste des maj?

Pas d'erreurs dans dmesg?

Poste ton emerge --info.

C'est bizarre les problèmes que tu rencontre.

----------

## guill73

Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse.

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Peux-tu tester avec en te connectant avec un autre utilisateur voir si ca marche.

 

Non, ce n'est pas mieux

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tu aurais la liste des maj?

 

Non... gros update (environ 430 paquets mis à jour)

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pas d'erreurs dans dmesg?

 

dans dmesg :

```
[ 1186.719252]  in libglib-2.0.so.0.5000.3[7fd48fc73000+112000]

[ 3022.056637] QThread[23070]: segfault at 40 ip 00007f3734ca4660 sp 00007f36f7ffe768 error 4 in libQt5Gui.so.5.6.2[7f3734b42000+4da000]

[ 3051.130028] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: fifo: DMA_PUSHER - ch 6 [konqueror[2630]] get 0020019414 put 0020019e4c ib_get 00000007 ib_put 00000008 state 80006f05 (err: INVALID_CMD) push 00400040

[ 3051.131397] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: gr: DATA_ERROR 0000000c [INVALID_BITFIELD]

[ 3051.131400] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: gr: 00100000 [] ch 6 [001f947000 konqueror[2630]] subc 3 class 8597 mthd 020c data 00047538

[ 3051.138660] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: gr: magic set 0:

[ 3051.138663] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: gr:    00408604: 20091d0f

[ 3051.138665] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: gr:    00408608: fcfffcfc

[ 3051.138666] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: gr:    0040860c: 40000430

[ 3051.138667] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: gr:    00408610: fcfc0000

[ 3051.138669] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: gr: TRAP_TEXTURE - TP0: 00000003 [ FAULT]

[ 3051.138671] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: gr: 00200000 [] ch 6 [001f947000 konqueror[2630]] subc 3 class 8597 mthd 1b0c data 1000f010

[ 3051.138680] nouveau 0000:01:00.0: fb: trapped read at fcfffcfc00 on channel 6 [1f947000 konqueror[2630]] engine 00 [PGRAPH] client 0a [TEXTURE] subclient 00 [] reason 00000000 [PT_NOT_PRESENT]

[ 4633.518864] kworker/dying (126) used greatest stack depth: 12288 bytes left

[ 8395.072233] traps: notify-send[8569] trap int3 ip:7f5101e22f31 sp:7ffdf84d0fd0 error:0

```

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Poste ton emerge --info.
> 
> 

 

```
 emerge --info 

Portage 2.3.5 (python 2.7.12-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/plasma, gcc-5.4.0, glibc-2.23-r3, 4.9.6-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.9.6-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-3770_CPU_@_3.40GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:     8114508 total,   4267496 free

KiB Swap:    8396796 total,   8396796 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sun, 14 May 2017 13:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.26.1 p1.0) 2.26.1

ccache version 3.2.4 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.1-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.2.4::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.2::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.24.2::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.15-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.26.1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            5.4.0-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.23-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ros-overlay

    location: /var/repo/ros-overlay

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/ros/ros-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

FireBurn

    location: /var/lib/layman/FireBurn

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

bleeding-edge

    location: /var/lib/layman/bleeding-edge

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

gentoo-zh

    location: /var/lib/layman/gentoo-zh

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

java

    location: /var/lib/layman/java

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

luman

    location: /var/lib/layman/luman

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

rindeal

    location: /var/lib/layman/rindeal

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

steam-overlay

    location: /var/lib/layman/steam-overlay

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 50

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /usr/share/maven-bin-3.3/conf"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.0/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://gentoo.mirrors.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aes alsa amd64 apache2 avx berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative djvu dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg fftw firefox flac fontconfig fortran gd gdbm gif git glamor gpm gsl iconv icu imagemagick ipv6 java jit jpeg jpeg2k kde kipi kwallet latex lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mpi multilib mysql mysqli ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nsplugin ogg openexr opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon php plasma png policykit popcnt postscript ppds pulseaudio qml qt3support qt4 qt5 readline samba sdl seccomp semantic-desktop session slp spell sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification statup-notification svg taglib tcpd threads tiff tk truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vaapi vcd vim-syntax vnc vorbis webp widgets wmf wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xpm xscreensaver xv xvid zeroconf zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias alias negotiation charset_lite" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="emu efi-64 pc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" KERNEL="linux" L10N="fr" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_4" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21 ruby22" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

j'ai repéré quelque chose qui semble commun à tous les programmes qui posent problème lorsque je les lance à partir de la console :

```

qt5ct: using qt5ct plugin

[...]

QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

```

Merci pour ton aide.

----------

## Mr. T.

 [H.S] Comment formez-vous vos phrases ?

 On s'exprime de la même façon à l'écrit comme à l'oral.

 On mélange opportunément des mots anglais et français.

 On déstructure les phrases, aisément, sans y faire attention.

 

----------

## guill73

 *helecho wrote:*   

>  [H.S] Comment formez-vous vos phrases ?
> 
>  On s'exprime de la même façon à l'écrit comme à l'oral.
> 
>  On mélange opportunément des mots anglais et français.
> ...

 

J'avoue ne pas comprendre à quoi tu fais référence.

----------

## sebB

De mémoire, tu as du avoir une maj qt et gcc? Il faudrait trouver le paquet qt qui est en cause (celui qui gère les themes et les icones).

Suite à la maj qt j'ai du recompiler certains paquets qui ne l'étaient pas par défaut.

Si maj gcc, t'as bien suivi les instructions?

Un petit @preserved-rebuild peut-être?

A part un joli emerge -e @world j'ai pas beaucoup de solutions...

 *guill73 wrote:*   

> J'avoue ne pas comprendre à quoi tu fais référence.

 

N'y prête pas attention...

----------

## guill73

Bonjour,

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un petit @preserved-rebuild peut-être?
> 
> 

 

J'ai déjà essayé... sans succès

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A part un joli emerge -e @world j'ai pas beaucoup de solutions...
> 
> 

 

C'est parti ! y'a plus qu'à attendre....

Dans tous les cas, merci pour ton attention.

----------

## k-root

dbus related ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/KDE/fr
> 
> Avant d'installer les programmes associes a KDE il est conseillé de configurer d'abord quelques services. Ceci est réalisé en partie automatiquement si un profil desktop/plasma ou desktop profile est utilisé. Ces services sont:
> ...

 

https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=224&t=128749&start=15

 *Quote:*   

> I assume you'll start "something™" Qt5 related with the session login and that "something™" now loads the KDE QPA - and that "somehow™" screws the dbus connection for everything else.

 

----------

## Mr. T.

 *helecho wrote:*   

>  [H.S] Comment formez-vous vos phrases ?
> 
>  On s'exprime de la même façon à l'écrit comme à l'oral.
> 
>  On mélange opportunément des mots anglais et français.
> ...

 

Je partage le point de vue exprimé dans cet article du journal "Le Figaro" : "La faute d'orthographe ou le nivellement par le bas du français". 

C'est honteux !

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonjour Helecho,

Nous ne sommes pas un forum littéraire, merci de ne pas monter en épingle des erreurs de français.

D'autant plus que tout le monde n'est pas natif francophone.

Le but est de nous aider dans l'utilisation de Gentoo.

----------

